# Foal with cataracts



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck with the surgery, I hope it goes well. 3-4k is a good chunk of money, but actually cheaper than I would have guessed for something like that. 



mred said:


> Anything better than a blind horse.


I will say though, I have known several happy blind horses (more than one rideable) and heard of many more. A blind horse is a lot more likely to have a good life than many other conditions, you just have to adapt to their needs.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless the foal was a world champ out of 2 world champs, I would put the foal to sleep. Sorry, but I would not spend that kind of money on an 8 month foal.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Would you put down Grandma because she couldn't see? It is a lot of money. But only thru work at the vet school and research can we do more for animals. As these things progress, we will see the cost of a lot of these thing come down and the knowledge to treat them better. I can only save a few horses, but I will do what i can.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Grandma is not livestock. How many other horses could you save with 4k? I have seen foals have cataract surgery to only have serious complications. If it is money that you could throw away, go ahead. But for most breeders and rescuers that is a lot of money to throw into a horse that you would most likely not be able to get back in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mred said:


> Would you put down Grandma because she couldn't see? It is a lot of money. But only thru work at the vet school and research can we do more for animals. As these things progress, we will see the cost of a lot of these thing come down and the knowledge to treat them better. I can only save a few horses, but I will do what i can.


I'm not saying you should not, if that is how you choose to do things. I'm just saying I would not, because as another poster said, you could rescue several other horses, have colic surgery for one that needs it, all kinds of things. I have to judge cases on how will it affect my ability to deal with whatever comes up in the whole herd and spending that kind of money on a foal who could not be considered good breeding stock, wouldn't make sense and could make it impossible to provide care for one of my other horses that is good stock. 

And grandma is grandma, the foal is not blood kin, sad to say.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's a lucky girl to have a considerate and willing owner like yourself! Keep us updated on her progress.  I look forward to hearing how things work out. 

Do you have any photos of her? I bet she's cute as a button!



mred said:


> Anything better than a blind horse.


I do have to beg to differ with this statement though. 
My last horse was blind as a bat [she had ERU/Moonblindness so had been progressively, and painfully, blinded prior to being diagnosed with ERU] and she was a WONDERFUL horse.
She gave riding lessons to small children - smaller the better, she LOVED babies more than anything, and she was a wonderful, safe, mount. I rode her on the trail and she was an incredible trail horse. She definitely needed more guidance from me than a sighted horse would have, but learning vocal cues ["up", "careful" etc] was a cinch for her. Giving her that guidance was no different than the guidance/reassurance you might give a green horse undersaddle.
She did have to live "differently" than the average horse [she had goat companions instead of horses because she'd get bullied+pushed off her food in a herd situation], but she was happy-happy-happy with her goat "babies."

She was AMAZING. She passed away last March from a random colic event, but she was still completely physically strong/competent, at 29 years old, on the day she got put down.

I CAN agree with you that many of the things that end up blinding horses are awful. Untreated ERU is a terrible, painful, disease I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy [and it's still awful even with rigorous treatment]. 
But blindness in and of itself, especially painless blindness from birth - like cataracts, is not so bad.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck with your horsie!
.. I know I certainly wouldn't put anything down just because it was blind. To each their own!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

remember to some people horses are livestock, to others they are family and pets. If my horse when blinde tomorrow i would keep her as just an expensive lawn ornament. If odie went blind at 8 i still would, if they all went lame and where only pasture sound i still would. If i had the money or was able to get it i would spend 6k on my $500 horse. My fiance did for his horse with cancer. Sadly Spike was beyond saving and it still makes my fiance sad that he could not save that horse.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

I get all that, but, putting it down? It just seems like it would be a little extreme for the simple fact that the horse can't see. (Providing the horse isn't in any pain.) There are people willing to take on blind horses, just gotta find them.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. All of my horses are like family to me. I have very few family members near by. I will try and do pictures and post the outcome.
Another good tread might be, "HOW MUCH TO SPEND TO HELP A HORSE".
I know that i spend about 10% of my income on the horses each year. Plus barn, tractor, fence, trailer and misc. 
They are one of the things that keep me going. My Uncle was 93 and rode the day before he died.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your baby is at the perfect age for an excellent outcome. I'd give it a try.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Go for it. If you have the money, its your horse. I'd never put down a horse that could live a happy life just because its blind. 

As for putting down Grandma... is that an option? Because trust me if I had to choose between my witch of a grandmother and one of my ponies...well I sure wouldn't be winning granddaughter of the year.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Your horse and your money. 

Just because I would not do all this does not mean you should not. 

Hope for a great outcome. Would love to see photos of your horses.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Putting her down and she 8 months old. I would go with the surgery.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I hope all goes well with the OP's horse. For what it is worth, 3-4 grand is not that much, in the grand scheme of equine speciality medicine. Colic surgery is 10 grand or more at any equine clinic I have seen. I appreciate the dedication that this breeder has to their offspring. In my opinion, what a private breeder/owner plans to use medically on their horse is different that what a rescue would do. 

I have seen a few blind/going blind horses. They have a good quality of life. No, they are not horses that I would go over any jumps on. That said riders report that the horses are very "bomb proof" mounts.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I will try for a more current picture. She was about 4 days old here.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

Aweh, adorable.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Dropped off today, surgery tomorrow. It looks good. She is now solid white in color due to winter hair.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mred said:


> Dropped off today, surgery tomorrow. It looks good. She is now solid white in color due to winter hair.


Good for you and her!!!
I hope it all goes well.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Everything went fine. She got the donor lens and I have been told that her vision should be close to normal in both eyes. Looking to pick her up on Monday or Tuesday. They did the surgery with new equipment that most of the vets there had not even seen. The main vet had used it before. Equipment was sent with someone. They are hoping that this will help improve the hospital optical section, with the hope that they can purchase the newer equipment. They had older equipment designed for animals. This equipment is for horses only. I don't know the difference, but one of the main vets that i talked to said that tech had advanced a lot in just the past three years. Thanks for the support. It will be good to get her home.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That's wonderful news.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope she has a perfect recovery and will be a wonderful horse for you. Yay!


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

She is still doing fine, but has developed an ulcer in the right eye. They feel with meds that she is clearing up and should be ok in a couple of days. They feel that she can see fine and will do more tests tomorrow, to check on eye pressure, etc. They want to keep her thru the weekend due to her needing meds every two hours. I have been quoted a max, so most likely no additional cost to me. My wife thinks it is good for them to keep her until then due to the weather. No ice/snow here but it is cold. Hates to see her go from a heated building to an unheated stall with it dropping into the teens at night. I am sure missing her, but hard to drive 2 1/2 hours one way to see her. They are thinking Monday. If I could get off work, I would go see her now. We do get attached to our animals(family).


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

today, another set back. Right eye developed an ulcer last week, it is better and right eye improving. Over night she developed ulcer is left eye and some fluid inside eye. They will sew the third eyelid over the left eye to help and i am told that it should improve within 2 to 3 days. The ulcers are caused by her not blinking her eyes and them being too dry. They tell me that outlook is still good and they still expect both eyes to be close to normal vision. I hope to travel to see her this weekend. Time to come home now looks at late next week. Vet said that this is not unusualy, but most of the time it happens within the first 3 days. She still thinks she is doing good and should come thru with good sight.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about this ulcer set back. Eyes are so delicate and are basically a direct line to the brain so you really want to make sure she has the care she needs. She is cute! Will she be on stall rest or turn out when she returns home? Will they have her wearing any special eye protection?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Just caught up on this thread. I would not have spent that much personally. The horse would have had some vision without surgery, and now that she has had cataract surgery, and eye ulcers she could end up completely blind . I hope you do not plan on breeding her, or her dam again. Good that sire was gelded, now the mares need spayed. 
I Hope she heals up and does not have long lasting problems. Its a delicate surgery in people and takes a lot of eye care to heal properly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

It sounds like there are issues.. and I wonder if the ulcers are from lack of blinking after the surgery or during the surgery? This can be an issue in any animal (humans too!). With humans we put drops in our eyes very frequently for a large number of days after the surgery. This is less easily accomplished with animals (unless someone is home or you can bring the animal to work with you!). 

Maybe that is the answer.. bring the horse to work with you so you can put drops in her eyes every hour. ;-)

I would be inclined to leave her where they can do the drops frequently and get her healed up as opposed to bringing her home too soon and having issues. In for a pence in for a pound at this point!! 

Since you elected to go forward with this I am behind a positive outcome 100%. Please keep us posted or PM me. This is a very interesting case!


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Just went to visit yesterday. Right eye is better. They keep mask on her that covers the eyes to stop her from bumping them. Vet said that right eye is improving and hope the ulcer in it is cleared up in 3 to4 days. She sees fine out of it. The left eye ,which she was blind in, has flud. It caused her not to blink and get the ulcer. They plan to open the third eyelid and look at it on Tuesday. Before the fluid, she had gotton sight back into it. They will let me know Tuesday afternoon. They put meds into the eyes every 2 hours. She is growing and putting on weight. They take the mask off, so she can see better out of the right eye and walk her outside everyday, weather permitting. They feel right eye will be fine. Left eye may take awhile, put still hope that it will start to improve. The school is covering all costs above the quote. They have from 2 to 3 vet students and 1 vet on duty 24/7. So i know she is getting the best of care. Hoping for good news on Tuesday and no more setbacks.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

left eye swelling is down. They are waiting until Thursday to let down third eye lid to look at left eye. The swelling in it went down a lot and they did not want to change things while it looks like it is getting better. Right eye continues to heal and sight in it is good. They will take the left down and look at it tomorrow. I plan to be there after the exam. Still hoping for the best. It takes a long time for eyes to heal.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

They took eyelid down. 
fluid is down in both eyes. She has sight in both eyes. She still has ulcers in both eyes, but i am told they should heal. I have been told that most foals would have been healed in 6 to 8 days. They can not explain why she is healing so slow. Eating good, putting on weight, she is now 9 months. At this time it looks good. It just may take more time. No infections, eyes are healing, slowly. And she has good vision in both eyes. It is strange that they said she has to learn how to see out the left eye again(she was blind in it). They still have protection on her so she can not bump her eyes. Hoping for no more setbacks.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sight is an extension of the brain. The optic nerve is a part of the brain.. not just a transmitter of information. That may be why she has to "learn" to see. The other thing is she is young.. and may never have seen out of that eye.. so the brain has to be retrained. 

Thank you for your continued updates.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is so amazing. Hopefully she will continue healing and no more setbacks for you.
glad for the update.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

That is interesting that she has to relearn vision. That must be such a weird thing to experience, particularly for an animal with such a sensitive flight response. I am glad she is improving. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

When I die I want to come back as one of op's horses. 

I personally wouldn't /couldn't have done what you did bit kudos to you for going above and beyond the call of duty to save the baby's sight. What a dedicated owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found this thread and subbing to continue to hear about progress. Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Big setback. ulcers in eyes continue to heal. But they can not get the pressure down in the right eye and the pressure in the left eye has start to increase. They continue to give meds. Right down we feel really down. If we had done nothing, she would have still beable to see light and dark. And it is not the money, but we were told by the specialists that she would be out and home in 3 to 4 days. It has now been 3 weeks. Now they have no idea as to why pressures are up, no idea why she is not healing very fast, as most do. And if pressure continues to raise, they will recommend removing the right eye. She has one blue eye and one brown eye. This would be the blue eye. Can not tell me if she will beable to keep the left eye. I will hope the presures go down. She is still in good shape as far as everything else.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Hate to vent here, but very upset today. I had the main vet call and tell me, if she had to do it over, she would not have done anything. There is still hope that the presure will go down. It needs to come down fast to avoid damage to the eyes. I asked about all of the meds. Article from Cal. states that some of them used can increase the presure. They are knocking her out ever two days to check her. I think it is just too much on a very young horse. She is still less then 200 pounds. 
Very upsetting, told this was the only way she was going to beable to see at all. and now, told she would have been better with nothing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Have your vets been consulting with other eye specialists?
That main vet should have said something before all of this.
If it were me I'd still be glad I tried even if the outcome wasn't what I expected. I'd rather regret the things I did than the things I didn't do but I don't live well with "if only I?."


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoping this is simply a temporary setback. Will continue to follow your updates.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I certainly your money to spend, and I won't judge. Have you considered whether you will be keeping horses in 20 years? That is how long you will be caring for this foal.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

We all live with the fact our horses may out live us. Heck, that goes for kids too. If we had to guarantee everything would be perfect for the next 20 years no one would have children either. All we can do is the best we can do. I admire the op for taking such good care of this foal. 

I had a foal born with a leg issues and everyone was quick to point out what they would do. But you haveto live with your decisions not theirs. 

Best of luck to the op and their foal.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so sorry mred. I really am. As you say.. it is not the money at this point. That has been spent. It is about the quality of life for the horse.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this particularly when things looked like they had turned up. I hope the pressures normalize and drop. Do they have any clue as to why she is slow growing and slow healing? Is there something else going on? How frustrating its not about the financial side of things its about the quality of life. Do they have any ideas about vision in the "good eye". I know a fair few one eyed horses who do okay. One horse even makes sure to check both ways with his one eye by twisting his head about.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

A little news today. Ulcers in both eyes continue to heal. A good bit better today. The graying of the eyes looks a little better today. They have no idea as to why. She is seeing out of left eye, but now sure how well. Can see light and dard out of the right eye. They will not check pressures without knocking her out. And i don't think they should. I am told she was really feeling better today. I talked about her care yesterday. They wormed her twice in three weeks. I had wormed her the week before she went in. She tests neg for worms. I have talked to them again about giving her too much meds. She is only 200 lbs. She is a pony, almost as tall as her mother (which they saw and checked out the first visit), Not a 500 lb. yearling. They are a university vet school and hospital. 
At least for now it is some hope.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Why do they want to check pressures so often? Do they need to adjust meds depending on the results or are they just curious?
A people eye doctor checks pressures with an air puff, so fast you don't have time to blink. How do they check it on horses? Do they actually put something on the eye?

To check vision my vet drops a cotton ball from above the horse's head to fall a few inches past they eye. It's not enough to spook them but you sure can tell if they see it.

I'm glad things are going towards the positive.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

They check animal eyes the same way, with the same type of device. i don't know why they want to sedate her. I may try the cotton ball myself. I think they are using their hands.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mred said:


> They check animal eyes the same way, with the same type of device. i don't know why they want to sedate her. I may try the cotton ball myself. I think they are using their hands.


Ask them to not sedate her. Horses keep their eyes open long enough to do the puff of air & it would be done before she knew anything was up.
I know some vet schools look for every opportunity to expose student to different things but unless necessary I would have them try the test without sedation.
Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

A lot of vet schools sedate the horses as a standard procedure. A large number of veterinary students are afraid of horses. They are required to take large animal classes to graduate so they sedate the horses. A good friend brought their broodmare and foal to a local vet school. The foal had colic and the mare was nice, steady eddy but wanted to be able to see the foal while they examined the baby (foal was less than 12 hours old). They sedated the mare. 

They measure eye pressure in small animals with a tonopen. You tap the tip of the pen onto the lens of the eye. You need three same readings before you consider a reading accurate. It possible that the filly is reactive and worried about the test. I think if she is doing well with the eye medications its probably more standard procedure than the horse that is an issue.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I have asked for them do to sedate her unless it is a have to case. They did have a new device to measure the pressure. I did watch them with it. I don't believe they touched the eye with it. Only the main vet was allowed to take it out of the case. I have also asked about other meds. They are taking her off of the pain meds. (said they were going to do it anyway) 
Report today. She is about the same. When I asked, they did say that the ulcers are still clearing up and feel that they will be healed by late next week. They do not want to send her home with the ulcers due to possible infection. the cloudiness in the eye was much clearer yesterday and a little better today. A will travel to see her tomorrow am. Still hoping and praying to come thru with sight enough to have a good life. FOR SOME PEOPLE TO KNOW! My first pony lived to be 38 years old! healthy until the day she died.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I meant not to sedate.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think you are doing an admirable thing for your horse. I hope tomorrows visit goes well!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry , so sad this happened. I would tell them DO NOT give her any dewormer. NONE.
she is yours and you have the final say of what is and what is not done.
I would tell them to try to do the pressure test w/o sedation. And maybe you can have done while you are in attendance.
I hope she continues to heal, this was a big gamble to take, but i hope the outcome will be good news.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing...


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

update. She was doing better Saturday. I walked her a good bit. Went I was on the right side, she moved her head to see me out of her left eye. Shhe appears to beable to see light and dark out of the right side. I was told only a few days ago, they thought she was blind in it. Vet said the cloudiness was better. Hard for me to tell. They will be cutting back the meds this week in hope she can come home next weekend. Ulcers in both eyes are healing and they expect them to be healed in a couple of more days. So the things to worry about is the pressure.(She is on med for this) and the cloudiness in both eyes. I still have hope she can come thru this. Just make take a lot longer.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

That is great news! Will she have to be the pressure meds long term? Will she in theory have an life long medications? Its lovely when they remember you.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Monday night, pressure in right eye is down to normal. They think she can see a little better out of it. Left eye sight still looks ok. However, ulcers in eyes have stopped healing. this has happened before. they do a procedsure to stimulate the healing. (rub wet qtip on edges of ulcer) They will check Wednesday to see if them continue to heal. The ulcers are about half way healed. In most horses they heal in 4 to 5 days. As soon as they are healed they will send her home. Should be off most of the meds by then. Short term she may be on meds for another month. After she is sent home, she will go back in 2 weeks for recheck. They hope that she will be taken off most of the meds then. If pressure stays down, they hope to take her off and recheck. I am still hoping for the best, but want to get her home. If we can keep at least one good eye, with little or no meds long term, it will be at least better then no sight. Started with sight in left eye and losing sight in right.
Got call while typing this. Cloudiness in both eyes is better. Sight in left is still good. They think sight in right eye is a little better. They will check ulcers better, later this week. Maybe the worst is over.(I pray) Press is left eye with better sight is still a little high, but it has come down a lot. Still hoping to get ulcers heal up first. May not beable to bring home until next week. But at this point I think it is better to make sure we don't take a step back.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not trying to start a debate but I'm curious even if she comes out of this as well as could be expected/hoped for do you really think it was/is/has been worth it to put her through all this?

I'm glad she is improving. Hopefully she will be home soon. Is she there by herself?


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

At 8 months blind in one eye and going blind in the other. It is hoped she will continue to have good sight in at least one eye. The only other options were try to raise a blink foal or to put her down. She is in a very large stall with vet students checking on her every half hour. She is fed well and they have her off all of the pain meds. Only meds are drops in the eyes every two hours. A long hard road for her. True. But which option to take. I was first told she would be home in 4 days with sight in both eyes. If you were her, what would you want. I wanted to give her the best chance and I hope I have. My ponies are in paddocks with shelter, free choice of hay and feed twice a day. On most good days my wife gives them carrots or treats. Kids love them and I make sure when they are riden, it is only by kids their size and with supervision. Kids can be really mean to ponies. They are mostly pets but well loved and taken care of. 
I have a lot of animals/pets and we try to take care of all of them as best we can. Was if worth trying? I hope so. FOR HER.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Things are about the same today. Ulcers are healing. They can see blood veh. growing. Cloudiness is not better and pressures remain a question. She is following hand movement in both eyes. At this time they are thinking on letting her come home next week. I will be going to visit and check myself on Saturday morning. Two hour trip, on way. I am still told that they have meds cut back. Drops only. I am still praying for the best outcome. But I really want to see here home!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for keeping us updated. 

Crossing fingers for a good recovery and that you'll get to bring her home soon.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I saw her Saturday. Left eye looks a lot better. Little doudt that she is seeing out of it ok. She was following my hand from her right eye. Cloudiness in left eye is about 1/3 cleared up. Cloudiness in right eye still covers the entire eye but vet says it is better. Ulcers in both eyes are healing good. Eyes were blood shot.  Vet said that this was good and part of what they have been waiting for. The protection that they had over her eyes has been taken off. She is not trying to rub her eyes and is not bumping into things. They hope to send her home on Wednesday! Will send her home with protection, so she does not get bumped in the trailer. 
The hope is still that the right eye will catch up with the left. I


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Hit wrong key. We know that with good vision in one eye she can do fine and live a good life. But with the cloudiness over the eyes, it has to be like looking thru wax paper. They said that it would clear as the ulcers heal. The left is almost healed and the cloudiness is going away fast. They feel that the right will be healed a few days after the left. Still hope that when it clears she will have good sight in it also. I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING HER HOME!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a very positive update! So glad to hear it, sending her continued thoughts for good healing. 

I'm sure it will be a relief to her to get her home, but I'd be tempted to keep her at the vet as long as they'd still have her to manage her care. But that's just me, I've had a simple eye ulcer a couple of times in my mare and found it extraordinarily frustrating to get her to cooperate with the necessary treatment.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

They will send her home with tubes in her eyelids. Very easy to give the meds. They should come out at the recheck in two weeks. I had a large TWH that had to have meds in one eye due to scratch and infection. It was h*&^ to say the least. She was real high spirited. The only good part was that she was tall enough that I did not have to raise her head.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I picked her up today. She is at home and feeling good. She still has meds 3 times a day. Some will stop after 7 days, most continue until recheck at two weeks. Little doubt that she is seeing ok out the left. And she did turn and look at me on the right side. Still a long way to go but it does look like it will get at least most of the way there.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So thrilled for you for this progress. Please do keep us updated. Will we be able to see pictures of this lovely filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Following


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am so happy that she is home! I hope she continues to improve and exceeds all expectations for her recovery.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

It took an hour to give all the meds this morning. You have to wait between eye meds to give one time to work before the next washes it out. Some of the meds are only for a few days. Most of them are to prevent colic due to her being up for so long and to treat the viens where they ran IVs. I started walking her this am and plan to walk twice a day. 
Funny about her hay. I got fresh hay from the local feed store. I feed round bales and wanted a few squares to feed her off of. My regular hay guy is out. She would not eat it! My wife got part of a bale I had in a trailer 2 years old. She ate it like candy. Good hay. 
I know the left eye is coming along. And I THINK the right eye is too.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah, the joys of eye surgery. My experience was a little different since my mare was full grown and poked herself in the eye rather than having a birth defect, but it was still a PITA. Meds through the little tube in her eye every four hours around the clock for two weeks...yup, really hope I never have to do that again. My girl regained 95-98% of the vision in her eye. I promise, the sleepless nights and constant worry will all be worth it in the end. 
:hug:You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong my friend and know you are doing everything you can.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

glad she is home with you. I hope she continues healing and does not have any set backs.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I had a little false joy yesterday. I thought that she was seeing a little better. Today. right eye may see light and dark. She would look at movement 40 to 50 feet away with the left eye, but I think sight is very bad. Cloudiness is getter better but real slow. Most meds will be done on Wednesday. Others in the eye will continue till recheck. They are not too bad to give, three times a day. All of them will discontinue when ulcers are healed. One is for pressure. She will go for recheck on 4/1. I am still hoping for some improvement. She seems healthy other then the eyes. We have her in a small temp. pen close to the house. My wife wants to fix a small paddock and shelter close to the house. The barn and other horses are 450 yards from the house. Too far to see. Thanks for the comments and prayers. I will try to post any changes.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Is she okay being by herself? I am glad things are improving albeit slowly. Give it time you might just have vision in a little while.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

She is ok by herself, but wants out bad. I walk her 3 times a day. I am looking at moving enough fenceing panels to put up a 12 x 24 paddock. She leads well for her age and she can at least see enough not to run into trees. Wire fence is a problem. Cloudiness in eye continue to get better. Just real depressing right down. I think she can still have a good life, if we can get her in a paddock next to or with her mother. 
Question for hoof people. There is a ring on all four hoofs about 3/8 in. wide. Before that is all good color. Ring is white. After that appears to be good color but a little lighter. I think it was the change of feed. Hoofs have grown normal length. She was trimed a week before going to hospital and could use a trim now.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you considered a second opinion?


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Before the operation to remove the cataracts, she had been seen by 3 vets. She was attended by 3 vets at the hospital for the eyes, plus after vet to monitor general health. They called in another specialist on the eyes two weeks before I picked her up.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mred said:


> Before the operation to remove the cataracts, she had been seen by 3 vets. She was attended by 3 vets at the hospital for the eyes, plus after vet to monitor general health. They called in another specialist on the eyes two weeks before I picked her up.


I kind of already knew the answer, but was hoping, you know, that something was missed even though you seem to have a good handle on the situation. 
Still hoping for a great outcome.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

For the wire fencing you could put up some flagging. If you get the brightly colored tape that is often used to blaze trails (its a thin plastic). You could put that along sections of the fence. The flapping might be spooky at first but they would get used to it pretty quickly and it would be visible. Once she learns the boundaries of the fence she probably won't challenge it its just learning those boundaries.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

rookie said:


> For the wire fencing you could put up some flagging. If you get the brightly colored tape that is often used to blaze trails (its a thin plastic). You could put that along sections of the fence. The flapping might be spooky at first but they would get used to it pretty quickly and it would be visible. Once she learns the boundaries of the fence she probably won't challenge it its just learning those boundaries.


Just make sure if you use flagging tape she doesn't eat it. My foal would eat anything he could fit into his mouth......and at age 5 still does! I even had to take his jolly balls away because he would smash them and chew the flattened parts. He would have flagging tape eaten in 2 seconds. :-x


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Some are just more special than others. You know what they say " you can put a horse in a foam rubber room to protect him, but he will eat the foam rubber and colic".


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would not chance her with a wire fence. Portable panels next to the mare might be a good idea, it could help her, being near her own kind . Horsey emotional support. I could not think of any other term to use, but horses are happier being around other horses. 
I hope she continues to heal . You could ask the Vet whats with her hooves when you go back on the First. There used to be a brand of fly mask that was special for horses with eye problems . I will try to find the name of them again. They fit like a racing hood, and then they fabric for the eyes attached, and you could different eye peices from really clear to darker tinted fabric/screen.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

This is Sparkle, our blind donkey:










She likes to "look" when I'm trimming horse or donkey feet, and is very touchy-feely. Her two donkey friends who came with her act as her guide donkeys, and on the rare occasions she gets lost she brays for them and they come get her. Apart from that, she appears to have a memory map of the entire 62ha she can roam at different times, and she very rarely runs into objects. You can tell she's blind mostly only when she approaches gateways, because she slows down and gets extra careful, craning her neck trying to work out where the sides are - which she gets right the majority of the time.

Sparkle and friends:










The other donkeys and the horses all "get" that Sparkle is a bit different, and cut her a lot of slack if she is ignoring body language she can't see.

Sparkle wasn't born blind, she went blind gradually, by the look of it from retinal detachment. She is in the same donkey social group she had before she went blind (condition of adoption was that those three were a unit).

What you do with your filly is totally up to you. The only thing I really wouldn't recommend is breeding from her.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

As soon as she has the tubes taken out of her eyes, I want to plan to put her in a 80x100 paddock next to her mother and see. It will depend on how much meds she is on at that time and how hard to keep. The paddocks are wood. I do have 16 metal round pen panels that I could use as temp, if I need too. The cloudiness in the left eye is getter clearer on the outside, almost normal. There is still about 1/4 of the center covered white. Hard to tell how much she sees. The right eye, she does have some limited motion sight in it, but very little. Harder to tell on the eye because of light blue color. It appears to be a little clearer near the edges, but not much. Most of right eye still looks to be covered in white, but may be getter better.
I still have hope that in time she will be better. 
It is very hard to judge how well she sees. She has been handled so much that she wants to shut her eyes when someone comes up. Keeps the right shut when close to people. Does open both wide when walking.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

SueC, I agree that I would not breed. I do hope that she can keep some sight in the left eye that she has now. I would love to see her out with the others this summer. She loved to run as soon as she learned how. I hope she can again.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Animals are very adaptable, especially young animals, MR!  And they're generally more Zen than people. I don't think they suffer the kind of mental anguish humans often suffer as a result of a loss of faculties. I think having language gets us in a lot of depression territory. Our Sparkle is blind but very happy and doing very well.

Best wishes for you and your filly. :hug:


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

One of the tubes in the eyelids broken today. My local vet took the tubes out. I will not be giving the meds into the eye (eye drops). After talking with him, He feels she may get better very slowly. He thinks it will be 3 to 4 months before we know the full outcome. He has a dog that went thru the same thing 3 years ago. It took 3 months on it. After 3 years it sees ok. Only has to have eye drops about every 3 weeks.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

UPDATE! Took her back for a checkup. Pressures are normal in both eyes. They do not think that eyes will ever see well. Ulcers are gone in both eyes. Left eye she does have sight, well enough not to run into things. She can see movement fine and is now walking straight to her feed (not feeling with her nose). She play with a big orange ball that I put into stall at times. When looking at her straight on, I can move my hand out from her right eye, She will roll her right eye to it. She at least see movement in it. Left is not clear, but you can see improvement every 3 to 4 days. Right eye looks much worst, but is also starting to clear. Statement was made on the right eye, that the iris did not open as wide. The right eye is blue, the left is brown. I thought that blue eyes reflected light different and did not need to let in as much light. My regular vet still thinks she will still improve a lot more. If it stops raining, I will put her in the paddock with her mother this weekend. She gained as much weight in the last 2 weeks at home as she did the 5 weeks in the hospital.
She will only be on two meds. Eye drops, three times a day.
Thanks for the support, I will try and get a new picture when she shreds out. She is like a cotton ball right now.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I know that's not the outcome you hoped for but I think it is still good news. She's not blind. She's with you & happy.
It may soon be a good idea to teach her some voice commands, like "step" while walking easy obstacle courses. Get her to listen & trust you. Also it may teach her eyes to focus & will give you a good idea of her limitations & capabilities.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I for one love cotton balls.

Be careful that she is truly seeing and not just learning to adapt to her surroundings. Sounds like she is improving though. I'm glad.

I think obstacle courses are an excellent idea.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

If it is dry, I may set up a few buckets and a log in an open area. Put her on a long lead, where she can go where she wants and see what happens. You can not lead her into the side of the truck, she stops. She jumps when a cat runs by her, but she could be hearing it. If I face her, and hold my arms out, She will look at the hand that I move. Some is a lot better than none. She is learning how to shake her head to "yes". Still working on it. My wife doesn't want me to take her back to the barn with the others. She has really enjoyed her close by. But she does need a partner with her.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think its great news. I also think that she will continue to improve. Gaining weight at home is probably more a reflection of not being stressed out. Its like an human at the hospital, the lights, the night checks gahh so stressful. Much nicer to be home with no night check.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it is good that she is seeing better. Hopefully she will have better sight in less than 3 yrs.
I would be cautious putting her back in with her mother, the mare may not accept her back.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a lot of fence work to finish up on my two paddocks and I want to build a third. I keep my other ponies in the paddocks. As the weather improves (a lot of rain for now), I limit them to one and put her in the other. She is now taller than her mother. She is eating like a horse. I will move slowly. It is nice to have her close to the house, but She needs more room and fresh grass. I may try to put up some round pen panels around an area outside the others. It is so hard to tell how much or little she sees. They adapt really well.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

They do adapt really well. My mom had a blind collie before I was born. The neighbor always thought they were lying about the dog being blind because it navigated so well, even off leash. One day a neighbor parked a bright yellow VW bug in the middle of this field they would always walk though. The neighbor and my mom watched as the dog ran full steam a head and ran right into the side of the car. From then on the neighbor believed that the dog was indeed blind. I bet you won't really know how much or little vision your filly has until a doctor or someone else really inspects her eyes.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

You are right. It is really hard for them to even tell. She looks right at you. I am sure she sees large bright things. But she hears real good. Looks right at you. I think she can see some shapes, but don't know what they are. She was looking at you only out of the left eye. She now uses both. But both still have scars and cloudiness in them. I know she can find her bright orange beach ball. I put it in and she pushes it around. Small white pipe laid on the ground in front of her, She does not see. She got real upset the other day. My son wanted to test her and kept moving his hands around her eyes. Making her jump. She let him know she didn't like it. And seeing movement maybe all she ever sees. But that may be enough to let her be out with one or two of the other ponies. Right now she has no problem finding the feed bucket.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Lead her around the panels so she can figure out the fence is there. Have you tried showing white paper or something to see if she can see it ? if she cannot see a pole on the ground, she may have problems with fencing. I think finding her a babysitter buddy would be a good idea.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Things at head level, I think she sees. Weeks ago she would turn her head to try to aways have the left eye one you. She no longer does that. This morning, standing about 25 feet from her, she would turn her eyes to me. She will jump when you move your hands, now on both sides. Eyes still continue to clear. No doubt that she can see light and movement from both eyes, not sure on how much shape. I am hoping for dry weather to put her in a paddock next to the other ponies, But it is wet here and more rain on the way. She seems to see the wood fence but not the wire. Paddocks are all wood. My vet still thinks that it will take a few more months before we will know how much will come back. For now I am happy that she can see enough to live. She is really loving the spring weather and kicking up her heals a lot. I hate to move her until she can get off her meds. Now 3 times a day. My wife is home most of the time to watch her. But I do want to move her back to the paddock as soon as I can for more room. 
I am not sure on the days that she is really kicking up a lot:
if she is bored,
if she is seeing a little better,
if she is seeing a little worst,
or just being a baby.
This weekend may be fun as I have got to trim her feet.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Update. Not a lot to tell. She looks great. There are days that I think she is blind in the right eye and then 5 minutes later, she will turn that eye to me. I think she sees ok out of the left eye, but not great. When out she only walks slow, in the pen she runs. She goes back for a recheck next week. I will post that outcome.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

M red, glad to hear she is healing up so nicely now. She is probably feeling good. I hope she gets more vision as she continues to heal. i bet you will be glad when the treatments are all done


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Last update on this thread. Went back to vet yesterday. Left eye is doing good. They feel she should have good vision in it. Still a little fluid. Pressure is good. Right eye, they feel there is little or no vision. Still covered 1/2 fluid. Pressure is good. They cut meds back to once a day. 2 drops in eyes. I am still hopeful she will have some vision in right eye, as she turns that eye to you if you are over 20 yards away. Up close, nothing. They can't believe how fast and how much she had grown. They will not see her back for another 3 months.
It looks like she will continue to heal some. The good new, is she has good vision in one eye and can have a good life. If pressures continue to be good and fluid continues to go away, she will be off all meds in 3 months. One time a day is not too bad. I THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL OF THE GOOD COMMENTS AND HOPES. It is great to have friends with knowledge to vent to about problems. Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update. So glad she continues to improve. All horses should have dedicated owners like you.


----------

